# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval En Al Die Bullshit!

## smoothman

Hallo iedereen, ten eerste fijn 2004&#33;
Ik ben vaak genoeg geweest op deze forum wel een tijdje geleden. Ik heb ruim een jaar Saw Palmetto gebruikt, en ik gebruik het nog. Ik slik nog steeds de sterkste vitamines en ik heb een lasercomb aangeschaft. 
Het leek erop dat mijn haaruitval afnam, maar het is de laaste weken opeens erger geworden. Het begint mensen nu op te vallen dat mijn haren van boven dunner wordt. Ik heb ondertussen een olifanten huid ontwikkeld, dus ik scheld gewoon lekker terug >:-P
Ik weet eigenlijk wat ik allemaal moet denken van alle dingen die aangeboden worden. Ik denk echt dat ik serieus overga op volledige haartransplantatie. Ik ben het helemaal strontzat, sorry voor het taalgebruik. Ik leef een gezonde leefstijl, ik rook en drink heel weinig. Ik doe regelmatig aan sport. Dus daar kan het niet aan liggen. Ik heb helaas wel te maken met een hoge werk druk. Ik kan en wil die niet accepteren maar als iemand echt een geweldige oplossing hebt, laat het maar weten. Ik sta er voor open. Ik denk ook dat mensen geen geld moeten gaan besteden aan die fabeltjes, mischien werkt het voor een aantal mensen, maar helaas niet voor de massa. Zelfde met overgewicht, geweldige advertenties en aanbieding plus steengoede oplossingen, klopt dus ook niet. Ik wacht het nog even af en ik ga naar de beste chirurg in Nederland voor een haartransplantatie&#33;
Je kan me altijd mailen op [email protected]

----------


## pindakaas

Hoi, ik zag dat je SP slikt. Heb je daarvoor ook het middel finasteride genomen? Zo niet, probeer dit dan eens. Op http://www.propecia.nl staat het één en ander omtrent dit middel. Een HT doe je pas als vrijwel niets meer helpt. Let wel dat de resultaten van een HT, 9 van de 10 keer tegenvallen. (Lees enkele reacties op http://www.haarweb.nl/forum voor verdere informatie omtrent ht`s) 

Succes&#33; 

P.s. in welk NW-stadium zit jij eigenlijk??

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by smoothman_@10-01-2004, 22:28:44
> * Hallo iedereen, ten eerste fijn 2004&#33;
> Ik ben vaak genoeg geweest op deze forum wel een tijdje geleden. Ik heb ruim een jaar Saw Palmetto gebruikt, en ik gebruik het nog. Ik slik nog steeds de sterkste vitamines en ik heb een lasercomb aangeschaft. 
> Het leek erop dat mijn haaruitval afnam, maar het is de laaste weken opeens erger geworden. Het begint mensen nu op te vallen dat mijn haren van boven dunner wordt. Ik heb ondertussen een olifanten huid ontwikkeld, dus ik scheld gewoon lekker terug >:-P
> Ik weet eigenlijk wat ik allemaal moet denken van alle dingen die aangeboden worden. Ik denk echt dat ik serieus overga op volledige haartransplantatie. Ik ben het helemaal strontzat, sorry voor het taalgebruik. Ik leef een gezonde leefstijl, ik rook en drink heel weinig. Ik doe regelmatig aan sport. Dus daar kan het niet aan liggen. Ik heb helaas wel te maken met een hoge werk druk. Ik kan en wil die niet accepteren maar als iemand echt een geweldige oplossing hebt, laat het maar weten. Ik sta er voor open. Ik denk ook dat mensen geen geld moeten gaan besteden aan die fabeltjes, mischien werkt het voor een aantal mensen, maar helaas niet voor de massa. Zelfde met overgewicht, geweldige advertenties en aanbieding plus steengoede oplossingen, klopt dus ook niet. Ik wacht het nog even af en ik ga naar de beste chirurg in Nederland voor een haartransplantatie&#33;
> Je kan me altijd mailen op [email protected]*


 zou het niet doen die ht kijk op haarweb wat daar over verteld word heb er zelf 3gehad ziet er nog niet uit dun onhandelbaar haar wou dat ik het terug kon draaien en ik hoor op haarweb allen maar narigheid ht gaat je niet redden . beter die kale dan die kale met zn mislukte haartransp
ze zeggen precies wat je wilt horen naar foto s hoef je ook niet te kijken met een hoop topic of volumia kan ik ook een leuke foto maken
sterkte

----------


## Guest

Zie http://www.haarweb.nl/forum/index.php?referrerid=799

----------


## messengerr

ik raad tog aan om meer naar amerikaanse tips te kijken hoor.. die zijn er nou eenmaal gewoon veel verder in. Ikzelf had last van acne en ben goed geholpen met producten die ik van daar heb besteld. En een vriend van mij die op z'n 23e al haaruitval begon te krijgen is nu ook bezig met goed resultaat. de beste info en producten staan op www.helpinghand4you.com het heeft mij en mensen uit mijn kring geholpen. dus neem een kijk zou ik zeggen. anders blijf je maar alle producten uit de apotheek uitproberen die toch niet helpen. succes

----------

